# Hi from Korea



## MBuzzy (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello all!  I'm in the military and stationed in Korea.  I have studied Tang Soo Do in a few schools in the states, but never progressed too far in rank.  I decided that while I'm here, since it is the birthplace of TSD, I would learn as much as I can.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your experience!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 15, 2006)

Howdy and welcome!! Are you in the 2nd ID? 

You'll find some very knowledgeable people here in the KMA.

Jeff


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 15, 2006)

Greetings from Iraq and welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  I look forward to your insights from training in the place where your art began.


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  How long have you been stationed in Korea, and have you started training there yet?  It is a good opportunity to learn an art in its country of origin; good luck with your training.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome and please post about your experience there!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

You said you are in the military - thanks for serving!  Which branch?


----------



## wanna_be_g (Aug 15, 2006)

hey whats up, we can be newbs together


----------



## kelly keltner (Aug 15, 2006)

welcome


----------



## matt.m (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 15, 2006)

I hope you enjoy the training.
Sean


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 15, 2006)

:wavey:  Welcome! That is great you found us!  I'm glad for all you do and what you represent.  What branch of the military?  

- Ceicei


----------



## Kreth (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Lisa (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome  :wavey:


----------



## Ninjamom (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome!

Where are you stationed?


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 15, 2006)

i hope you enjoy the learning experience


----------



## pstarr (Aug 15, 2006)

Enjoy your training while you're there!


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 18, 2006)

It has been a few days since I have checked this one.  But for those of you who asked...
I'm in the Air Force and stationed at Kunsan AB, ROK.  I started training with Master Ch'oe, Ki Un (Koreans put their surname first and their given name last).  He is a student of the guy who taught Chuck Norris for what that is worth....I hear that they don't get along though.  
I have trained in Tang Soo Do many times in the past, so I'm not new to it, but I wanted to learn it from the source.  Master Ch'oe is a 2 time Korean Heavyweight champion and has been involved in Martial Arts for 35 years.  He also holds ChoDan in 3 other Martial Arts.  
I'm looking forward to learning more and corresponding on the message board!


----------



## w.kaer (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome MBuzzy.


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!

Mike


----------



## Kanoy919 (Aug 23, 2006)

Sounds like you will have some great learning coming your way.

Hope ya stick with it and enjoy it!

Cheers,


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Happy posting


----------

